# Chargriller Outlaw Brisket 3rd Smoke



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok, so my first smoke was chicken.  The chicken was good, but the skin was a little tough for my liking.  My next smoke was baby back ribs which came out awesome.  Today a bought a 
7.5 lb.brisket flat on sale.  Now this should be a good test for me and my new smoker.  I'm totally new at this, any knowledge I have comes from this website, the tv show bbq pitmasters, and a book and video from Ed Emig at www.kickassbbq.com.  Ed is an awesome guy.  I recommend his book and video to anyone getting started with an offset smoker.  I'm about an hour and half into smoke....so far so good.  I'm using royal oak lump which is burning
 much better than the frontier brand I used in the last 2 smokes.  I'm also using apple and cherry chunks.  













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014






It's about 50 degrees outside temp, with sun and light to no wind.  The mods I made from this forum seem to be holding up great- lowered stack, basket, angle iron, gasket tape, and baffle.  I'm holding temp around 300 degrees! So far so good.  I was worried about this unit because a read a lot of negative comments about COS, but with these mods it seems to be going well.  Buster agrees too!


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

2 hours into smoke.....and lookin good.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

3 hours into smoke.  I've sprayed with apple juice every hour.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 17, 2014)

Hey

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Well it's 4 hours into my smoke.  I was going to wrap to get through the stall.  However, I just stuck the brisket with my thermometer, and it's at 190.  I guess I won't be wrapping.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014





  It's 2oclock eastern time and I think I'll have a beer.....heck, it's 5oclocksomewher.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok.......I guess I spoke too soon.  It's been sitting at 198 for over a half hour.  I thought something was wrong with my digital thermometer, so I stuck it with another cooking thermometer.  I'm getting the same temp, just below 200.  I'm trying to get to 205.  I guess I'll have another beer and be patient. I thought the stall point was in the 160 area.  Still cooking around 275+ area.












image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok wrapping to try to get this to 205.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes.......207.  Victory Drink!!!  Total cook time 5 1/2 hours around 300 degrees.  :sausage:













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2014)

Congrats on your first brisket !!  how did it turn out ? 

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh My Goodness.  Slices like butter and tastes like Heaven.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm 38 years old and it's the first time Ive eaten smoked brisket.  To many more smokes.  SMOKE ON!!!!













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Apr 17, 2014


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2014)

Again CONGRATS   on a successful brisket  and your first time eating one. See what you have been missing for 38 years !!!

I like the pictures good job!

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

Thank You Gary.  It won't be another 38 years till I have my next brisket!


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2014)

Really makes me happy to see a first time smoker turn out great BBQ, it gets you hooked,  It helps to keep notes and write down as you go, until its just second nature. It helps to keep recipes, rubs and sauces, trust me one day you will be like me and wish you had written them down as you went. I am trying to do that now like "Bearcarver" did at least for family and friends. Keep up the smoking.

Gary S


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 17, 2014)

It's just a great thing to do.  Usually my time in my yard is spend cutting grass, raking leaves, shoveling snow, etc.  It's so nice to sit back for a few hours tending to a fire and handling some good eats.  I read up quite a bit before I started this venture.  I'm just so glad there was so many people out there to share their experiences and information so I could bbq successfully.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 18, 2014)

My advice from this experience......if your catholic, don't smoke a brisket on the day before Good Friday.  I guess the leftovers (not much) will last a day longer than I thought.


:pb:


----------



## chef willie (Apr 18, 2014)

Good job...meat looks superb....'cuts like butter' is always a good indicator. Those offsets are not the easiest to learn on so impressive IMO that you are doing so well....I'm a little scared of them myself....LOL....but maybe, someday, I'll find a give away one & play with it.....nice pics too...Have a Happy Easter weekend.....Willie


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 18, 2014)

Good looking rig you have there and the smoke looks like it was excellent...Nice looking pooch too. Albeit he has been at the receiving end when a scrap falls on the deck....Lol...RTB....


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks so much.  And Buster does gets his fair share.:grilling_smilie:


----------



## fpmich (May 5, 2014)

Congrats on your first brisket smoke 5oclocksomewhere!  I've got the Smokin' Joe model and will be doing the 1st brisket of my life too, in a couple of days.  I had to wait 68 years though.  LOL  I've got a 14 lb packer and am frantically reading brisket threads.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (May 5, 2014)

Oh boy, that's a biggie.  Don't forget, wrapping will get you through the stall.  
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2014)

Finally saw this Brisket---Better late than never!!----Beautiful Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Perfect Brisket !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------

